# How do you like your eggs?



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Do tell...


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

Scrambled would have to be my favourite, but any method of cooking them in a pan is good. I hate boiled and poached eggs and I hate really runny yolk


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

What I prefer changes a lot. I usually like runny yolk for fried eggs, either over easy or sunny side up. I like over well for when I put them on a sandwich. Scrambled eggs are great when I don't have much of anything to put in an omelette or I'm too lazy. Omelettes are awesome when I have bacon, tomato, onions, cheese and mushrooms to choose from. Hard boiled eggs for when I want to hold the eggs without getting yolk all over me, soft boiled is delicious too though more messy for me. 

I haven't had much of the rest of the choices to form an opinion on them.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Scrambled, Omelette, and Hard-boiled. I like them over-medium if they can cook it without making the whites crispy.

I notice many people get sunny side up and over-medium confused. Sunny side up leaves much of the whites snotty with a runny yolk. Over medium has a runny yolk and the whites are fully cooked.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I don't have eggs, I am a man.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I never knew what over easy meant and I still don't. I like em either scrambled or fried whole.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Incubated. And then raised. And then beheaded. And then plucked. And then cut up. And then put onto a grill. And then put onto a bun. Damn, it's going to take a while. I don't have time! 

Scrambled...


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

All of the above.

Except raw, obviously. Who eats raw eggs???


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I hate eggs, so none.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> All of the above.
> 
> Except raw, obviously. Who eats raw eggs???


Its suppose to better eaten raw because most of the nutrients will be gone after cooking it. I can't eat it raw though it makes me gag.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Sunny side up and poached. ♥


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

I can make myself a good omlette.


----------



## smevel (May 25, 2012)

Is "over-easy" slang for something sexual?....it totally is isn't it


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I could really use some Eggs Benedict right now. :yes


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

I like mine with a kiss


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

arnie said:


>


:lol


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't like eggs :3 but if I did eat an egg, my main choice would be hard and chocolate.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Over easy. I just love all that yolk stuff mixed with my buscuit and bacon. Delicious.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

arnie said:


>


dammit, i was going to make that joke.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

I think it's called sunny side up, but it's just the way fried eggs are done here. Wikipedia says fried eggs in the UK are "usually cooked without turning over (a style called "sunny side up" in North America). The egg is cooked on a high heat and hot fat is splashed onto the top of the egg. This results in a custard-like yolk with a cooked surface." That sounds about right.

And soft boiled, for dipping toast into. Scrambled eggs are gross.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

typemismatch said:


> I don't have eggs, I am a man.


That reminds me of spongebob :yes


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

No favorite. I like to eat hard boiled, scrambled, and omelette.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I like hard boiled so I can throw out the yolk. I like the yolk but don't eat much of it due to the cholesterol.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

So much jokes about eggs.....................


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

unfertilized :b

Seriously, I like eggs best scrambled.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hard Boiled.

... and Deviled!!!


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

In mah mouth bein eatin



scarpia said:


> I like hard boiled so I can throw out the yolk. I like the yolk but don't eat much of it due to the cholesterol.


Yeah damn that HDL! Making you have good memory and stuffs.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Scrambled or hard boiled and turned into deviled eggs. I don't like the others cause if the yellow part doesn't get cooked properly it's gross. I want the whole thing thoroughly cooked.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd say scrambled. I did go through a *Rocky *phase when I was younger and drank a raw egg each morning. The key was swallowing everything in one gulp.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I hate eggs, but scrambled.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

typemismatch said:


> I don't have eggs, I am a man.


Como puedes hacer un hombre si no tienes huevos?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Scrambled, extra gooey cheese, piping hot, complete will diced onions and bell peppers.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> All of the above.
> 
> Except raw, obviously. Who eats raw eggs???


rocky balboa does


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Scrambled or over medium


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

arnie said:


>


lol,lol.:d


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Scrambled with franks.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Sunny side up or whatever it's called, on top of toast.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Hard to choose, but if I have to make a decision I would pick omelettes (with lots of ketchup).


----------



## SandWshooter (Mar 7, 2013)

Sunny side up---> chopped up---> mixed in with some hashbrowns


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

With Extra Oil.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I just love eggs. I won't eat them completely raw. That's about the only way I don't like them.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I will eat them in any way, but I prefer broken, fried and "hard".


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Recently I liked them sunny side up. I am absolutely tired of having them hard-boiled, at least for the time being. Then I would get sick of sunny side up after a while and switch right back. ha.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Depends. My favorite are IHOP's omelettes but when I'm at home, I scramble egg whites. On a cheat day I'll make sunny side up or I'll add some raw egg whites on a banana shake.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I enjoy eggs sunny side up with a bit of salt and pepper, but I can't stand scrambled eggs. Go figure..


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Scrambled


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

Poached! I like omelette and scrambles eggs too but poached eggs are more egg-y haha


----------



## noscreenname (Feb 24, 2013)

Scrambled or just fried up the way they are either with the yolk a little runny or cooked it doesn't matter. Omelets are nice too... really I don't care much for eggs, I don't dislike them but I don't really like them either I like them best mixed with non egg stuff like cheese and onions. 

I like to eat them for the health benefits, they are especially good for you if you eat egg whites only but my problem is I like to drench them in ketchup and eat them with other stuff like mixing them together with bacon or sausage and bread and jam. I try to stick to just hot sauce for a healthier alternative.


----------



## worldcitizen (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't like eggs. They make me puke.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I like how the percentages on the poll total up to 230.5%. I guess a lot of people like eggs


----------



## Likeadrifter (Jan 29, 2013)

Nibbler said:


> I like mine with a kiss


Boiled or fried?


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Definitely eggs benedict, but it's too much work. I'll have my first choice when I'm eating out, otherwise I like them over-easy.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

arnie said:


>


I'll have to write that one down.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I like mine Hatched.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I have only had them scrambled(/omelette-style) and hard-boiled. Scrambled taste better than hard-boiled.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Served inside the fallopean tube


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

back at the first college I attended, I always woke up early to go to breakfast. I loved their scrambled eggs. the only downside was that you couldn't just help yourself. I hated asking what I wanted. SA, you know.


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Scrambledddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Over easy on a slice of bread and butter,


----------



## Insidious0205 (Mar 29, 2013)

Sunny Side Up


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Eggs alone kind of make me sick now. I can only eat them in baked goods or something that calls for them in a recipe or whatever.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

this poll isn't enough to explain this simple yet astonishing ingredient.
[spoiler=pic]































































[/spoiler]

omelette wrapped over rice and with demi glaze sauce
omelette with salt, pepper, chopped chillies, red onion, and scallions
omelette with sliced sausages fried with butter
omelette/sunnyside with bango soy sauce
omelette/sunnyside with tonkatsu sauce
omelette/sunnyside with ketchup
plain boiled egg
boiled egg stir fried with chillies, tomatoes, lime and red onions
boiled egg in coconut milk and turmeric sauce
boiled egg in soy sauce, onion, garlic, chillies, etc
salted duck egg
poached egg half done with noodles and sesame oil
in pizza noodles (you make instant noodles, ditch the soup, add the seasoning, fried it again with beaten egg)
sunnyside 3/4 done yolk, burnt sides with slices of bread (toasted or fresh), tomato, lettuces, cucumber, and ketchup
scrambled with fried rice or fried noodles
devil egg
raw in super hot porridge
in murtabak, in meatball, in dumplings, in caramel pudding, in brownies, in bread, in creme brulee, in baked cheesecake, in spongecake, fishcakes and all kinds of cakes, on top of sushi rice, in caviar, ETC


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Tania I said:


> this poll isn't enough to explain this simple yet astonishing ingredient.
> [spoiler=pic]
> 
> 
> ...


not to mention chickens sh*t the things. Three good hens will give you more eggs than you will ever need.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Bawsome said:


> not to mention chickens sh*t the things. Three good hens will give you more eggs than you will ever need.


ooo..bad egg.. :b
thx for the advice, i'll pick one good supermarket, it's simpler.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Tania I said:


> ooo..bad egg.. :b
> thx for the advice, i'll pick one good supermarket, it's simpler.


Definitely in a place like Jakarta.


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

Scrambled :3


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

sorry for junking your thread cletis, this is the last junk, promise.



Bawsome said:


> Definitely in a place like Jakarta.


Irelander no wonder.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Tania I said:


> sorry for junking your thread cletis, this is the last junk, promise.
> 
> Irelander no wonder.


You got it! :lol


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Chocolate.


----------



## jgymcar (Feb 3, 2013)

scrambled fryed poached boiled i like eggs !


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Scrambled with lots of cheese!


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

poached, scrambled, and sunny side up. raw eggs? what the.. xD


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Emerald3 said:


> Scrambled with lots of cheese!


QFT.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

organic and free range and scrambled poached or fried if I had the choice


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

eggs dipped in chocolate? wtf has the world come to


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

i am the 1%


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Scrambled and omelette. I really hate the yolk! So no sunny side up for me! I'll eat hard boiled, but I never eat the middle..


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Omelet


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)




----------

